# Donate to the POINT tournament participants and win a billystix



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Many of us 2coolers look forward every year to taking our disabled friends fishing as participants in the annual POINT black drum fishing tournament. The Spino Bifida association of the gulf coast is one of the local organizations that send members to participate each year. In the past they have sent 25-30 participants and have taken on the expense of one nights lodging at the hotel 6 and covered the entry fee for each participant. After hearing news that SBA Gulf Coast would not be able to fund the tournament due to below average donations. I decided that 2cool should take care of the tournament for them. I have spoken to Yvonne Horner(SBA Gulf Coast), David Gaston(POINT), and Mont They are all on board and approve.

The bottom line is we need to raise 3000.00 to cover the lodging and entry fees so here's what we are going to do. I have opened a new account at JSCU exclusively for these donations. All donations received will be placed in that accountant and the funds for the hotel rooms and entry fees paid from said account. In the event that our $3000.00 goal is exceeded or if excess funds exist after the expenses are paid the account will be closed and all funds split and donated to SBA and POINT from the 2cool community.

Now let's sweeten the pot for contributors. Billy McDaniel (Billy Stix) has donated two custom fishing rods that will be built for the two donors that are lucky enough to win them. For every $20.00 donated I will put a ticket with your name on it in the hat. Donate $20.00 get one ticket donate $100.00 get 5 and so on. Once our $3000.00 goal is achieved I will call the contest and I'll have my daughter draw two names. I will announce the winners on this thread. ( I have excluded myself and my family from the drawing). Make sure and give me all of your contact information with the donation so I can contact you when you win.

Please mail contributions to:
Craig Ellington
PO box 9008
Bacliff TX 77518

Please put (SBAGC donation) in the memo.

This is the link to donate on line is www.sbahgc.orghttp://2coolfishing.com/point/


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I am in. Post up the paypal when you have it and I will donate that way.

Joe


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

What are the dates? I would like to offer the boats time again if the schedules work out. Will you be putting out information for the boats some time soon?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The dates for POINT are March 30th and March 31st. Fishing is on the 31st. Get Dutch to put you on the list for boats.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll do $100 and only wish I could do more. Good to you Craig, Mont and everyone that will be supporting our disabled friends and/or Troops. I'll await the PayPal information.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*We now have paypal*

The Paypal link is on the bottom of the original Post. Thank you Mont for the help.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I look forward to fishing with you on your yacht Mont. LOL See you soon!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

capt mullet said:


> I look forward to fishing with you on your yacht Mont. LOL See you soon!!


yacht, ha ha! We haven't seen a single black ugly on that boat in the last 2 years. That's gotta change with you on board. Hopefully, Devin's arms will be sore for a couple of days from reeling in so many fish.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*my pleasure to be a part of this.*

guy's it is my pleasure to be a part of this and all i can add is that you and i "you the winner" will get our head's toghther and come up with a fine custom "texaswaderstix" just to your likeing, so let's get this thing going and remember only you can get it done by doing your part.
and from billystix custom rod's let me just thank's for allowing me to be part of this great event.
stix


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

jdusek is the first one in, thank you for helping.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I am speaking with the owners of my company. We may be able.to cover this expense. If not all a.good portion. Will know more tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*donations are direct to SBA and tax deductable*

I have done some more work on this and with the help of the Spina Bifida association have figured out a way for the donations to go directly to them and be tax deductable donations.

1. The link on the original post that was a paypal link is now a link to the SBAGC web site. Click on this link.

2.Click the DONATE tab at the top of the page.

3. Choose one time gift

4.under the DONOR DESIGNATION area click memorial

5. in the DONOR INFORMATION area enter (point tournament ) in the box

6. complete the form and send it. you will imediately be emailed a receipt that shows your contribution is completely tax deductable.

Yvonne will send me a spread sheet with the donors names so that I can correctly enter the number of tickets in the custom rod drawing.

at the request of SBA have personally reserved 20 hotel rooms in galveston for the participants because most of them are on fixed incomes and can't participate otherwise. I'm really hoping the 2cool community will help me and SBA pay the bill.

Those that have allready sent donations will recieve receipts from sba if desired as well..


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*I am in for a few tickets.*

I just did my donation I could not find the PayPal link.
This is a great thing you are doing keep up the good work.:doowapsta


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FISH TAILS said:


> I just did my donation I could not find the PayPal link.
> This is a great thing you are doing keep up the good work.:doowapsta


That link was replaced with this one. Use it to donate on line
https://www.kintera.org/AutoGen/Sim...ijKMIYNJIhIOLYMHJ8IKK6OLKjJZJ8MMKgJYI8OQKtL9G


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Done.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Very important*

When Making donations at the SBA web site link it is very important that they be *"MEMORIAL" *donations With "*POINT TOURNAMENT"* entered in the memorial donation box This is how they are earmarking the funds. We can't reserve the hotel rooms until we have enough earmarked for the tournament. If you have made a donation to the site and did not enter it as stated above please contact the SBA and let them know you would like it earmarked for the tournament.

I was hoping to make the hotel reservations today but donations have been almost non existant I'm hoping its because they were not earmarked correctly. Please check.

This is Lizzy and Clarrisa both of them and 27 of their friends are counting on us.

I'll update the donation list and report here Monday morning.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*to those that have donated thank you.*

The following very generous people have donated. For the sake of anonymity I'm listing the first names and amount.

Joe-40.00
Kim-25.00
Carolyn-100.00
Josh-100.00
Gary-37.50
Yvonne-50.00
JD-100.00
Chris-40.00
Jessica-100.00
Walter-20.00

The grand total so far is 612.50 Thank you so much for your generousity the guys at SBA are going to love it if we can pull off this fundraiser for them.

If you donated and are not on this list contact me. there was a glitch at the sba web site last week and some funds may have been misappropriated

We are a little less than a third of the way there,come on 2cool.


----------



## Hunt-Fish-Die (Sep 2, 2010)

Just made a dontation, but I placed "SBAGC donation" in the Memorial section, guess I shold have read throught the post.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

craig ellington said:


> The following very generous people have donated. For the sake of anonymity I'm listing the first names and amount.
> 
> Joe-40.00
> Kim-25.00
> ...


I don't know why they did that, but it's $75 split in half.

And thanks for getting this going.

Edit: Just in case something went wrong, I made another donation. Heck, it's my birthday! That's how I roll!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW, if per chance I was to win one of Billy's great rods, I would like to donate it for raffle for this great cause. Although Billy is from Florida, I started calling him "Tex" many years ago. He is as brother to many of us, and always steps up to help us out.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Gary said:


> BTW, if per chance I was to win one of Billy's great rods, I would like to donate it for raffle for this great cause. Although Billy is from Florida, I started calling him "Tex" many years ago. He is as brother to many of us, and always steps up to help us out.


thank's dude :cheers:
you like many of my friend's know my heart is all texan and if i were a younger man my butt would be there with you. i now at this time wonder to my self "where are the guy's" that i see that post up the remark's about "let's keep our money local" ok so let's do it!! now is your time, i have donated my fla money let's see you guy's step up and donate your "keep our local money in state" :biggrin: it.s your texas boat's, it's your texas water's, it's your texas big uglie's it's your money so once again let's not see it get out of state as you have so many time's stated "let's just donate it to some really good kid's  it's now time to walk the walk billystix custom rod's has put up immmmmm waiting :rotfl:
now don't get sore immmm just messinn with ya guy's just let's get this up there it will not take very long if we all pull at the same time.
stix


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm in. GREAT reason to donate!
Send info on the boat requirements. Not sure I have what you need. I'll fish if I can and will make arrangements to take a kid if my boat is OK.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

*I'm in too!*

Just put in my donation and let me know if there's anything else I can do.

A big Thank You for Billy for donating his wonderful creations!

Thanks Billy!!!:texasflag


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> thank's dude :cheers:
> you like many of my friend's know my heart is all texan and if i were a younger man my butt would be there with you. i now at this time wonder to my self "where are the guy's" that i see that post up the remark's about "let's keep our money local" ok so let's do it!! now is your time, i have donated my fla money let's see you guy's step up and donate your "keep our local money in state" :biggrin: it.s your texas boat's, it's your texas water's, it's your texas big uglie's it's your money so once again let's not see it get out of state as you have so many time's stated "let's just donate it to some really good kid's  it's now time to walk the walk billystix custom rod's has put up immmmmm waiting :rotfl:
> now don't get sore immmm just messinn with ya guy's just let's get this up there it will not take very long if we all pull at the same time.
> stix


You Da Man Tex! :texasflag


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Thanks Walter & Brenda*

I received your donation by mail yesterday.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*almost a success*

Thanks to all of the wonderful 2coolers that have donated and to the Holiday inn in Galveston. We are now only $250 dollars away from our goal of sending these very special people a note inviting them to once again participate in the POINT Tournament.

If we have one more day like yesterday we will be having a drawing for a couple Billy Stix!!!!!

Thanks again to all of you.

If you need a hotel in Galveston Please visit

Holliday Inn Resort on the Beach
5002 seawall Blvd.

They stepped up big time!!!!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

craig ellington said:


> Thanks to all of the wonderful 2coolers that have donated and to the Holiday inn in Galveston. We are now only $250 dollars away from our goal of sending these very special people a note inviting them to once again participate in the POINT Tournament.
> 
> If we have one more day like yesterday we will be having a drawing for a couple Billy Stix!!!!!
> 
> ...


now that's what immmmmm talking :texasflag you guy's rock!!
oh dear!! now this mean's i gotta go to work and build more rods's woe is me :rotfl:
once again thank's craig and thank's to all that donated, you will never miss the $$$ it will come back double fole.
stix


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Stix! We can keep the money local by putting together a foundation to move you back to Texas!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*moving back to texas*



Littlebeer said:


> Hey Stix! We can keep the money local by putting together a foundation to move you back to Texas!


man!!!
if i were a bit younger and knew how to pack a mule i would be all for that.
the only problem i would have is ""where"" would i like to live my choice's would be near the very best trout water,a nice low key comunity with a small amt of crime & a host of nice hot texas chick's"not any of those chicken boy type's" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: no pune chicken boy your doll is ok i guess but i would looking for better :biggrin:
stix


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

2Cool members, we need your help!
Only $250 to go and we're in Business! Billy has donated the Stix and its for a great Cause!

Common everybody ONLY $250!!!!
We're Almost There!!!

Please help us.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

*How much more do you need?*

Craig,

If you haven't gotten all of your donations by the close of business tomorrow, Please give me a call and I'll see what I can do.
:texasflag
I'll PM you my number.


----------



## Dgaston2 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thanks to all of you for stepping up*

Thanks Craig, Billy, Monte, Holiday Inn and all the 2coolers for stepping up. I know how much this tournament means to this group. Turningpoint Gulf Coast just want to extend a personal THANKS to all of you.
David Gason


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I may be too late but I donated anyway. I'm sure the money can be used somewhere.


----------



## Dgaston2 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anything above and beyond donated to this group will be put to good use. Their summer camp costs much more than this tourney but it gives the kids involved a week to live around others all with a similar affliction. That week they feel 'normal' while participating in 3 different outdoor sports and rereation activities each day. They get to play all types of wheelchair sports, kayak, skeetshoot, handcycle, climb a ropes coarse and just _live_ very independently. I have seen what the results of the activities firsthand. Turningpoint helps facilitate the handcycle and skeet programs and I have been a counselor at this camp in years past. Seeing the smiles and excitement is something you have to experience. We fortunately also see this at the Drum Tournament, so anything recieved above the tourney expenses goes to a great cause. Thanks again to all the 2coolers. See yall there.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*We did it!!!!!!!!*

We have reached our goal. With what has been donated to the SBA site and what is coming in the mail. We have enough money to pay for the hotel rooms for the participants. I am going by the P.O box tonight to get a few checks I'm expecting.

If you mailed checks and have not let me know that you did please do so now. My plan is to check the p.o. box 1 more time Monday then have the drawing Monday evening. once the winners are drawn I'll post on this thread. and let you know by email.

Thanks once again to all of you.

Craig P. Ellington


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good job by all.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*it's my pleasure*

thank's guy's for all your help.
now the kid's will enjoy themselves and we can all say "job well done"
""craig" top of the line job :texasflag
stix


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you got it all.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*And the custom rod winners are?*

1.Mathew Webber 
2. Gary

Thanks to all who donated. I can't begin to tell you how many thank you's I have recieved from the SBA. I give all the credit to those of you 
that contributed.

Gary has allready indicated to me that he intends to donate his Rod to the Point tournament auction. Gary I hope I get to shake your hand and thank you in person for your generousity, Your a good man. I will talk to Billy and come up with some sort of Voucher for a Billy Stix that we can auction at the tournament, In your name.

Mathew Congratulations You have one fine fishing rod coming your way.

contact me for instructions on how to get your rod built.

Thanks again to everyone, you've made alot of people very happy.

Craig P. Ellington


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

craig ellington said:


> 1.Mathew Webber
> 2. Gary
> 
> Thanks to all who donated. I can't begin to tell you how many thank you's I have recieved from the SBA. I give all the credit to those of you
> ...


Woo-Hoo, I won something for once. :clover:

And it's all for a good cause! Thanks Craig, thanks Tex and to everybody who made donations. It strums my heart strings when we get together and help those have a great day who could really use it. And right now, I feel pretty good myself! :bluefish:

As I said before, the BillyStix Rod will be up for auction. If it doesn't reach $300, Ill hawk something and buy it myself.

Woot! :texasflag


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*congrat's to the winners*

congrat's to the winner's, and thank eack and all for your help.
stix


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hunt-Fish-Die said:


> Just made a dontation, but I placed "SBAGC donation" in the Memorial section, guess I shold have read throught the post.


Did the same last week. Sorry.


----------

